# castrating a calf



## JoePa (Jun 13, 2013)

Where can I buy some anaethesia that I can use to apply around a calf's nuts when I go to band them - is there some kind of cream that is applied or some that is injected to that area - I'm assuming that using an anaethesia would lessen the pain somewhat - thanks for your reply - I'm just learning this cattle business - have a long way to go -


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Jun 13, 2013)

What are you castrating the calf with? A knife or an elastrator? And how old is this calf?


----------



## JoePa (Jun 14, 2013)

I'm not going to do it myself - a farmer friend is doing it - he is going to put a band around them - the calf is around 3 to 4 weeks old - I read where the animal will experience some pain - thought maybe giving it a shot would help lessen the pain - thanks


----------



## Cricket (Jun 14, 2013)

My vet doesn't use anesthetic for surgical castration--it's such a fast process that he said you would cause more pain poking around with a needle than they feel from the castration.  I would think banding would be the same idea?  Esp. at that young of an age.


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Jun 15, 2013)

JoePa said:
			
		

> I'm not going to do it myself - a farmer friend is doing it - he is going to put a band around them - the calf is around 3 to 4 weeks old - I read where the animal will experience some pain - thought maybe giving it a shot would help lessen the pain - thanks


It's not necessary.  Especially with banding, the little pain that that calf will feel when the band is put on is short because quickly the nerve and blood supply is shut off by the rubber placed at the neck of the scrotum. One shot is going to hurt more than the actual process itself. You're better off to be giving the calf its vaccinations the same time you castrate rather than goofing around with that.  

With dehorning I can see anaesthesia being necessary, but castrating, especially young calves? Not so much.  It may be necessary if you're cutting the nuts off a yearling or 2-year-old bull, but not a young calf.


----------



## jhm47 (Jun 15, 2013)

WRB:  X2!


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Jun 15, 2013)

X3


----------



## bonbean01 (Jun 15, 2013)

I know this is not necessary, but makes me feel better and hope it makes our little ram lambs feel less pain...I use the children's liquid ibuprofen...double the amount for weight that it says for a child, and I add some probiotics and warm water and molasses...hoping to sweeten the whole ordeal...I drench them with that half hour before we band him.  Read this on a website years ago that it was safe for ram lambs...but it didn't mention calves...so I'd google it before giving it.

My Dad had a large cattle herd, and he gave them nothing before banding them and they were fine.


----------



## JoePa (Jun 16, 2013)

Thanks for your thoughts guys - makes me feel better to know what is going on - thanks -


----------



## hyder777 (Jun 27, 2013)

hello to all .im new in the farming life style ,I do love it .however i have alot to learn.my husband just banded our calf he is 5 months old.we did this 6/22/2013.i need to know how long for they fall off?last year we banded another one of my cows,and my husband didnt do it correct and we almost lost him .also i have a heifer and i think she got pregnant in janurary ,but not sure?how can i find out how far along she is and when do i stop milking?


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Jun 28, 2013)

hyder777 said:
			
		

> hello to all .im new in the farming life style ,I do love it .however i have alot to learn.my husband just banded our calf he is 5 months old.we did this 6/22/2013.i need to know how long for they fall off?last year we banded another one of my cows,and my husband didnt do it correct and we almost lost him .also i have a heifer and i think she got pregnant in janurary ,but not sure?how can i find out how far along she is and when do i stop milking?





Testicles should fall off in a few weeks. 

Note when we use the word "cows" we are referring to mature female cattle, not the all-encompassing general term of "cow."  If you're referring to one of your bovines as a general term, it's best to use the term "cattle" or whatever the name is given to the specific type of bovine based on age, gender, repro status, etc.  

To your heifer: How old is she? What breed is she? Usually a heifer isn't milked until after she's had a calf, whereby she's known as a cow. Get her preg-checked by obtaining and sending in a blood-sample, or get a veterinarian or neighboring veteran cattle producer to perform a rectal palpation on her to see if she's bred and how far along she is.  

With most dairy cows, usually you'd want to stop milking her two to three months before her projected due date.


----------

